# Opinions on breeding?



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

I know breeding is a crapshoot, but I was just wondering what you anyone thought about this breeding. Looking for a schutzhund prospect. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=389883&modir=474238

Thanks!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hi John.....I know and like Dasty and the Kathargo lines, but I suck at pedigrees......

Welcome to the forum though.....


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. Pretty new to the whole working dog world. jumped in head first being a 24 year old decoy and working my good "pet" boxer in schutzhund, but working for more. thanks for reply anyways


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Excellent!!! You will find tons of help here!!! Great people with great info.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like a good pedigree to me I see some czech and what could be east german? Should be a good working pup for what you want .. And welcome!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the top but the breeding looks like a hodgepodge you can do better.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with Mike


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd agree. There's a bunch of videos of the dam on this link. http://www.eurosportk9.com/solddogs2006/indi/indi.asp


----------



## Jessica Gainer (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I like the top but the breeding looks like a hodgepodge you can do better.


 
I agree when people combine West German, Czech, DDR lines together, always make me wonder why... Some people actually know all the lines and know what they are doing.... most are just throwing two dogs together to get puppies..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What are the pups like ?? I think that is what you should be considering. Also, how good are you at training ?? This is something to think about as well.

I would want to see the pups and see what they are like. I have seen dogs out of pedigrees that looked all mish mosh and they were real nice dogs.

Try and get someone that has a lot of experience to go with you to look at them. Look for pups that stimulate quickly, and are outgoing. The pups that I like go right at you even though they have never seen you. They should be all over you.


----------

